# How to extract .gz



## Decado (Jun 29, 2003)

I am having trouble extraxting a gz file (a large one). I have searched versiontracker for gz and tried everything that came up, but nothing worked. it just complains that it is not a true tar.gz file. does anybody know what to do?

regards
Decado


----------



## Lycander (Jun 29, 2003)

StuffIt expander should be able to extract it for you. But it may be possible that the gz file is corrupt. If it's something you downloaded try downloading it again. If someone gave it to you, ask them to zip it again.


----------



## Decado (Jun 29, 2003)

Thanks! Jepp it must be corrupt. took about 30 hours downloading


----------



## Lycander (Jun 29, 2003)

Did you use some kind of download manager to pause/resume downloading? Or even with an FTP client and a server that supports resuming, often I find that resuming downloads will corrupt files.


----------



## Decado (Jun 29, 2003)

Direct connect  yes, there was a lot of resuming going on...


----------



## Racer D (Jun 30, 2003)

try the "gunzip file.gz" command in terminal


----------

